

NPR Gets $3 Million Grant For Hyper-Local News Initiative - asadiqbal
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/02/npr-gets-3-million-grant-for-hyper-local-news-coverage-initiative/

======
yan
While this sounds like good news to me, as a current fan of NPR, what exactly
does hyper-local mean and how is it different from just local? Usually these
stations cover metropolitan areas, so how local can you get?

~~~
th0ma5
maybe they'll add hyperlocal stuff to their already amazing iphone app ?

~~~
asadiqbal
agreed. they will use the capital to build apps that leverage a strong user
base.

------
callmeed
While this sounds exciting because I love NPR and I think hyper-local news
will be big, it seems a little strange to me that 2 large non-profits are
giving a "grant" to another large non-profit. Granted, CPB gets its funding
from the gov't ... it just seems like NPR would be on the giving end of such a
grant ... and the receiver being a smaller, state broadcasting group or
municipalities.

